

Reduce ajax requests to one-line with jquery-ahm - jimsteinhart
http://www.jqueryahm.com/

======
vmind
This just looks like a great way to make your back-end depend on your front-
end. AJAX calls are usually best served in an API like manner (here's some
data, do what you like). This lets you iterate on the client without messing
with the server, which this would destroy. If you have an application style
client, you're also probably making the same data requests for different
purposes.

Granted it's quite neat, but it seems like a bad idea. I think too many
libraries recently are focusing on length of code to the detriment of good
principles and clarity.

------
Klonoar
Keep client side code exactly that: client side. If you're trying to do a
separation like this, you clearly have no clue the hell you're going to get
yourself into.

I'd suggest going back and reviewing the concepts of "graceful degradation";
for large scale web applications where this doesn't really apply, you'll
quickly find yourself wanting the code streamlined and in _one place_.

------
BasDirks
I'd like to keep my callbacks where they belong.

------
neilalbrock
I really think this project is misguided. The idea that the responses from my
data layer should also contain the code which is executed to present it
client-side, well it's just plain wrong. The two should never be so tightly
coupled.

------
denysonique
Ahm! Looking forward to a Rails Gem hack of this plugin.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Rails has already experimented with an idea almost as horrible (RJS). Luckily
they have collectively come to their senses and now favoring writing js on the
client.

------
itsnotvalid
Any revision controlled source tree for this plugin?

